# inshore guide for st simons island georgia



## ohg123 (Jan 6, 2010)

heading to st simons from florida in July, wondering about a guide for skinny water inshore.

prefer to fish lures, maybe flyrod if not too windy - and would really like to chase some flounder if that's a possibility but reds, trout and such is also good with me.

just somebody who's nice and will do a good job. Heard scott owen is good. anybody else?

thanks!


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

David edens is a great guy and good sight fishing fly fishing guide. http://flycastcharters.com/about-the-captain

I live in the st simons area and if you have a boat I could point you to a few places/ tides to fish.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Scott Owens and his partner rob Aldridge are good guys that know what they are doing.


----------



## bourbon (Feb 24, 2011)

I would go with David Edens


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I have fished with Dave Edens a couple of times, and not regretted it one bit. Great guide, really knows the water and top notch equipment. Better call now, he books pretty early.
www.flycastcharters.com


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Southeastern Angling
http://www.captainscottowens.com


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Scott Owens
Greg Hildreth
David Edens


----------



## ohg123 (Jan 6, 2010)

well also be stopping in the area between vero beach and melbourne


Sethsawyer said:


> David edens is a great guy and good sight fishing fly fishing guide. http://flycastcharters.com/about-the-captain
> 
> I live in the st simons area and if you have a boat I could point you to a few places/ tides to fish.


i have my micro but were not taking it on this trip. very generous tho!


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

https://www.georgialighttackle.com/
Capt Scott *****

2nd on Capt. Greg Hildreth
Capt. Scott Owens
Capt. Rob Aldridge

There should be plenty of tarpon around. Check the tides, there might be a flood while you are there.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Teddy Elton is also another great guide that fishes out of SSI..


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Scott Owens and rob are the way to go! Bring your fly rods, including your poon stick!!!! There’s some monsters there! Scott ***** is another damn good capt. Any way you look at it, you can. Beat the banks, roll spoons across the oyster bars, pole the high tide marsh flats, dredge clousers in the channels on low tide, or chase Atlantic poons... not counting the tripletail on the beach, or the stupidly fun jacks when they start schooling. Have fun!! Go eat at southern soul bbq, get the bread pudding & scallops at crab daddy’s, and breakfast at palmers village cafe!!!
(My family has a place over there)


----------



## ohg123 (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks for the advice. went with Rob Aldridge and had an absolutely perfect experiance. great guy, great boat, great fishing and A+ on all possible measures - he even gave me an incredible recipe for the "tater chip" little flounder that was off the charts. got plenty of doormats and some 30" plus reds action all day long. which for a chokoloskee guy is a big one.

took home a pile of flounder and drum for the family, still eating it. have so much may make dip with whatever is left on day 3.

as always microskiff delivers.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice trip. Captains Rob and Scott know their stuff and that's a pretty fishy spot over there.

That flounder has my mouth watering.


----------



## ohg123 (Jan 6, 2010)

Zika said:


> Nice trip. Captains Rob and Scott know their stuff and that's a pretty fishy spot over there.
> 
> That flounder has my mouth watering.


i know, now every time i reel in an oyster lump or a stick in choko ill think... flounder maybe??? and once every 5 years ill be right.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

ohg123 said:


> - he even gave me an incredible recipe for the "tater chip" little flounder that was off the charts. .



Care to share?


----------



## ohg123 (Jan 6, 2010)

so take a small but legal flounder, (12-14"er) and remove head and guts but leave alone otherwise. see pic above. 

"score" with a knife 3 times per side, salt and pepper both sides - see pic. 
then put in casserole dish brown side up.

melt butter in a pan and add diced onions and garlic to the pan, then once its all a little browned up and smells amazing put in a bowl and add hot sauce to your liking and pour over the brown side of the fish, top with thin lemon rounds and everglades "fish and chicken" seasoning and then let sit about 10 min at room temp.

https://www.evergladesseasoning.com...roducts/everglades-fish-and-chicken-seasoning

i put my remaining onions around the fish because i am an onion fiend and they were amazing.

bake at 350 for about 5 min, then at broil for 3 or so more minutes or until cooked. ours was 5min/3.5min

AMAZING!!!! top side comes off easy with a large serving fork and a little finesse. bottom side not so much but still tastes great. annoying little bones around the outside fins are a PITA but such is life. everything in this is stuff we have in the house at all times anyways - aside from same day flounder of course.

i am betting doing this with a really big flounder, or maybe a tripletail would be awesome too just timing would be off.


----------

